# Premium Channel Premieres: September 2008



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Originally posted at DBSTalk.com, repeated here at TiVoCommunity.com.

_Note that I'll update this thread as information becomes available. If you find the information useful, you may wish to subscribe to this thread so you'll receive e-mails as information is added  (Note, for TCF users, I recommend subscribing to the Season Pass Alerts forum instead of to this individual thread. If you subscribe to the sub-forum you'll find out whenever any thread/article in that forum is updated. Much easier)_

*/salute to Starz!'s press office for distributing their information early. Much appreciated!* (and somewhat sad faces and boos towards Showtime and HBO for not getting their information out earlier!)

All Premiere's on Saturdays, unless otherwise noted

Note please that I haven't confirmed that the programs I have listed are actually premiering for the first time on these channels. These programs may have been shown on channels, or on other nites before the dates shown. The information below is just a look at the list of movies and major programs that are upcoming and seem to be showing for the 'first time' (on the network that is shown) on the dates noted.

*HBO*
Touted as HBO's biggies for September: _Chris Rock - Kill the Messenger_; the start of new HBO original series _True Blood_; and the return of HBO original series _Entourage_
=====
September 6 - _Live Free or Die Hard_ (8pm east) - HBO premiere, but has already aired on Cinemax
September 6 - _HBO Boxing After Dark: DIAZ VS. KATSIDIS & JUAREZ VS. BARRIOS_ (10:15pm east)
Sunday, September 7 - _HBO original series: True Blood_ series premiere (8pm east, multiple episodes/pieces airing unil 10pm) runs same night and general time slot for several weeks
Sunday, September 7 - _Entourage: Season premiere_ (10pm east) runs same time slot for several weeks
September 13 - _Michael Clayton_ (8pm east)
September 20 - _American Gangster_ (8pm east)
September 27 - _Bee Movie_ (7:15pm east)
September 27 - _Chris Rock: Kill the Messenger_ (9pm east)
September 27 - _World Championship Boxing: MOSLEY VS. MAYORGA & BERTO VS. FORBES_ (10:30pm east)

*Cinemax*
Touted (in HBO/MAX's July schedule) as Cinemax's biggies for September: _The Bourne Ultimatum_; and _Rendition_[/URL]
=====
Thursday, September 4 - _The Darjeeling Limited_ (8:30pm east) - *thanks to Pablo on finding this one hidden in the sched.*
September 6 - _Oceans 13_ (7:45pm east) Cinemax premiere?, has already aired on HBO
September 6 - _Bourne Ultimatum_ (10pm east)
September 13 - _Rendition_ (10pm east)

-- weak offering for Cinemax for September... only two Saturday 'new' movies for them --

*Starz*
Continuing in September on Starz, every Wednesday night at 10 p.m. (east coast time) the original Starz series *"Martin Lawrence Presents 1st Amendment Stand-up."*
Other highlights for the month include _No Country for Old Men_ (9/13/2008); _We Own the Night_ (9/6/2008); _Across the Universe_ (9/20/2008); _30 Days of Night_ (9/27/2008). In addition there's the "Gridiron Greats" day marathon of football themed movies airing on 9/1/2008 which includes _The Game Plan_, _Gridiron Gang_, _Jerry Maguire_, _Invincible_, and _Remember the Titans_.
=====
Monday September 1 - Football themed movies marathon featuring _The Game Plan_ starring Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson, Kyra Sedgwick, Roselyn Sanchez (airs at 8:15am east, repeats 9pm east); _Gridiron Gang_ starring Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson, Xzibit, L. Scott Caldwell (10:15am east, repeats 6:45pm east); _Jerry Maguire_ starring Tom Cruise, Cuba "Show Me the Money!" Gooding Jr., Renee Zellweger (12:30pm east); _Invincible_ starring Mark Wahlberg, Greg Kinnear, Elizabeth Banks (3pm east, repeats at 11pm east); and _Remember the Titans_ starring Denzel Washington, Kip Pardue, Will Patton (4:45pm east)
September 6 - _We Own the Night_ starring Joaquin Phoenix, Mark Wahlberg and Eva Mendes (9pm east)
September 13 - _No Country for Old Men_ starring Tommy Lee Jones, Javier Bardem and Josh Brolin (9pm east)
September 20 - _Across the Universe_ starring Evan Rachel Wood, Jo Anderson and Dana Fuchs (9pm east)
September 27 - _30 Days of Night_ starring Josh Hartnett, Ben Foster and Melissa George (9pm east)

Note that *Encore Westerns* will be celebrating the 50th Anniversary of *"The Rifleman"* with a 24 hour marathon on 9/30/2008. The Rifleman is a classic western series starring Chuck Connors, Johnny Crawford and Paul Fix.
Encore Western's six-gun salute for September features Jimmy Stewart. On Sunday, September 14, 2008 starting at 4:30pm (east) there's _The Naked Spur_ starring Stewart, Janet Leigh, Robert Ryan; followed at 6:10pm (east) with _The Cheyenne Social Club_ featuring Stewart, Henry Fonda and Shirley Jones; _How The West Was Won_ at 8pm (east) starring Stewart, Henry Fonda and Gregory Peck; capped off with _Winchester '73_ at 10:35pm (east) with Charles Bronson, Shelley Winters and Dan Duryea.

*Encore Mystery* presents *"Crime Time in Prime Time,"* a lineup of crime movies that plays each night including _Kindergarten Cop_, _Mobsters_, _Consenting Adults_, _Clockers_ and more.

Reminder, not in September, but just before the month starts: *Encore* goes with an outer space theme on Labor Day weekend with a Sci-Fi marathon that will include such films as _Independence Day_, _Invasion of the Body Snatchers_, _Repo Man_, _Stargate_, _Alien_, _Aliens_, _Screamers_, _Robocop 1-3_, _The Abyss_, _Contact_, and _The Faculty_.
In addition, Encore's spotlight for September shines on star actor Nicholas Cage. On Saturday, September 27, 2008 fans can load up on a selection of Cage movies. Starting at 5:40pm (east) there's _The Rock_ with Cage, Sean Connery and Ed Harris; at 8pm (east) _Ghost Rider_ with Cage, Eva Mendes and Sam Elliot; at 10pm (east) _Gone in Sixty Seconds_ with Cage, Angelina Jolie and Giovanni Ribisi; 12am (midnight east) on 9/28/2008 the line-up moves on to _Kiss of Death_ with Cage, David Caruso and Samuel L. Jackson; finishing up at 1:45am (east) on 9/28 with _Leaving Las Vegas_ starring Cage, Elisabeth Shue and Julian Sands.

*Showtime*
Thanks to some (perish the thought) commercials for returning series that Showtime has been running lately we know that the David Duchovny series _Californication_ returns for a new season on Sunday, September 28, 2008. That same night also brings the new season of the hit series _Dexter_.
And, thanks to a gentle kick in the rump from myself to the webmaster types at Showtime, Sho.com finally has the schedule information for September online, at least in the daily schedule. With that information in hand, we can finally start to see what they've go to show us.
=====
Wednesday, September 3 - _Bordertown_ (10pm east) (repeats on Saturday, September 27)
Thursday, September 4 - _Russell Peters: Red, White and Brown_ (10pm east)
September 6 - _Tyler Perry's Daddy's Little Girls_ (8pm east)
September 6 - _10 Items or Less_ (10pm east)
Wednesday, September 10 - _Inside the NFL_ season premiere, **new network** (9pm east) (Repeats at 10pm east on Showtime 2)
Thursday, September 11 - _Comics without Borders: Yoshi Obayashi, Kristeen Von Hagen_ (10pm east)
Thursday, September 18 - _Comics without Borders: Mike Winfield, Shane Mauss_ (10pm east)
Monday, September 22 - _Adrift in Manhattan_ (9pm east) (IMDB information on this movie: here)
Tuesday, September 23 - _I Witness_ (7:45pm east) (repeats on Saturday, September 27)
Thursday, September 25 - _Comics without Borders: Justin Worsham, Dean Edwards_ (10pm east)
Sunday, September 28 - _Dexter_ season premiere (9pm east)
Sunday, September 28 - _Californication_ season 2 premiere (10pm east)

*Boxing/MMA/EliteXC events:*
Thursday, September 4 (Showtime 2) - _ShoBox: The New Generation_ (10pm east)
Friday, September 5 (Showtime 2) - _Showtime Championship Boxing: N. Donaire vs. Darchinyan (R)_ (10pm east)
Tuesday, September 9 - _Showtime Championship Boxing: Vazquez vs. Marquez II (R)_ (9:55pm east)
Thursday, September 11 (Showtime 2) - _ShoBox: -match-up not provided in guide data-_ (10pm east)
Friday, September 12 (Showtime 2) - _ShoBox: The New Generation_ (10pm east)
September 13 - _Showtime Championship Boxing: Campbell vs. Guzman_ (9pm east)
Monday, September 15 (Showtime 2) - _EliteXC: Shamrock vs. Le (R)_
Friday, September 19 (Showtime 2) - _EliteXC: K.J. Noons vs. Edwards (R)_ (10pm east)
September 20 - _EliteXC: 9/20/08_ (10pm east)
Monday, September 22 (Showtime 2) - _EliteXC: Rua vs. Lawler_ (10pm east)

*The Movie Channel*
The Movie Channel continues their *Splatterday* on Saturdays line-up of horror themed films (double feature of horror themed movies on Saturday nites actually).
(If you aren't a horror fan then it seems that The Movie Channel is going to have slim pickin's for you )
=====
September 6 - _The Tripper_ (9:05pm east)
September 13 - _Spirit Trap_ (9pm east)
September 20 - _Snake Island_ (9:05pm east)
September 27 - _Nightwatch_ (9pm east)

Note schedules subject to change. For informational purposes only. Updated as information becomes available. Enjoy everyone.


----------

